# muzzleloader shooting location



## catfisherman (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey everyone im looking for a place in northeast ohio where i can take my muzzleloader and shoot. I would like a place that has a range so I can fine tune my scope in. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There are several State operated ranges that are GREAT. There is a range in Nelson Ohio called A&A trap and skeet. They have 100 and 200 yard ranges. A&A costs 8$ an hour but sometimes you need the range markers and benches so if its worth it to you.... A&A is on Fenstermaker Rd if that helps. Check with the DOW or the DNR for the state ranges. 

Good Luck

Huntinbull


----------



## zipperneck52 (May 1, 2004)

If you don't mind a drive there is a 100 yd. public range at the Harrison State Forest just outside of Cadiz. Nothing fancy, but they have bench's with side seats set up. I had a good time workin the scope on my CVA last yr. Oh, bring your own target stand or find an old political sign to tape your targets to.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

There used to be a club in Canal Fulton real close to the intersection of Butterbridge and Erie Ave. just south of town. It's been a while since I've been down that way. They used to be very busy on the weekends. Also the Log Cabin in Lodi has a range that is a pay to shoot. Pretty cool shop also if you're into the muzzle loading stuff. The range I go to is at Salt Fork. It's not the best set up but it has what you need. There is a picnic table to shoot from and there is room for 100 yard shots. Best of all it's free. I take the guns down to shoot in the afternoon and then do some scouting later in the day or slip into the public area and do some bow hunting after October 1st of course.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

where is the saltfork range???is it open this time of year??? (i know my way aroud there really well just didnt know they had a range)


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

The Grand River Public Hunting Area has a very nice, well run range.

From the ODNR website, under "Wildlife Maps", then choose the Grand River PDF:


> A supervised 60-bench Class A rifle and pistol range is located on T-213 north of State Route 88. A permit is required.
> For further information consult your Ohio Hunting and Trapping Regulations, Publication 85.


----------



## worminator (Aug 20, 2004)

If you go to the ODNR site and choose State Parks (Salt Fork) then look in the north eastern section of the map. It should have the range marked on the map. I go in past the main entrance on the south end and go to I think Parker Rd.(59 on the map) and take a left (north). It's up there a little ways. Not much of a range but it seems to be open all year round. Take a few stakes for your targets and a staple gun or tape comes in handy. They have a fence set up at 50 yards for targets. I build a few with 1" X 1/2" stakes and sink them in the ground. I guess the key word hear is "FREE".


----------



## Sky Pilot (Jul 15, 2007)

Log Cabin Shop in Lodi has a range, open to muzzle loaders only!


----------

